# How long to separate calf for weaning?



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

My Jersey cow's calf is approx 7 months old now, and I separated her from her momma about 4 weeks ago because the cow showed no indication that she was trying to wean the calf. I think the two of them would have been happy for the calf to keep on nursing until it was a fullgrown bred heifer! lol

Anyhow, when I weaned the calf I started milking the cow once per day, with the intention of gradually drying her off so that she could gain a little condition before she gets heavy with next year's calf. After about 3 weeks, I had her down to milking just about a pint every other day, at which point I stopped milking her altogether.

So, the cow has not been milked in 10 days now and her udder seems to be getting smaller with her body not producing much milk. 
The question is how much longer do I need to keep the cow and calf separate? I don't want to turn the calf out in the large pasture with all my cows too early and have go to nursing and thereby stimulate my cow to keep producing even a little milk.

Thoughts?


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

I'd make sure she was dry, and hope the heifer doesn't start nursing her. I have a 7 month old heifer that I'm going to have to start all over again., she has brought her momma back into her milk. Makes me crazy.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

8 weeks minimum separation.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

My thoughts are that you wont know for SURE until you try turning the calf back out. 

If you find that big calf nursing, you can always put one of those weaning rings in. :teehee:

http://www.jefferslivestock.com/calf-weaner/camid/LIV/cp/C6-C1/cn/31105/


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

agmantoo said:


> 8 weeks minimum separation.


Agree.


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

Well crum.
Glad I asked though! 

Copperhead is experiencing exactly what I want to avoid :grumble:

That means separate feeding for the heifer for another month at least.

Never a dull moment, lol.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

DH has started using those plastic calf weaners on our beef calves. For the most part, they work great. I would keep the cow and calf separated for over two months, probably for three months to make sure the calf was weaned.


----------



## spinandslide (Jun 6, 2008)

I dont have dairy cows, but beef..my general timeframe is 8 weeks..but I will go longer if I think the calf is going to cause an issue.

my "older" cow is a great mother and with a normal calf, she weans them herself. her calf from this year is weaned..and they are still out together with the herd.

now her calf from last year I waited 5 months..because she was such a "momma's girl"..I didnt want her trying to nurse back off the momma.


----------



## matt_man (Feb 11, 2006)

I agree with others...at least 2 months then on a trial basis. Watch them like a hawk the first few days and if there is any nosing around...separate them again and get a weaning ring.


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

I have found that not only 8 weeks but also some miles between them if possible. I think it's harder to break the "bond" if they're smelling each other through the fence. I usually bring the beef calves off my leased ground home to wein them so I can keep an eye on them as well as keep them away from mama's watchful eye.


----------

